# I'm new!!



## LisaBerts (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm Lisa (26) and I've been ttc for just over 2 years now.  GP just referred me to Assisted Conception Unit at St. James in Leeds and they have informed me that the waiting list can be 13 weeks.  GP investigation only found out that I didn't ovulate and my progesterone levels are low.  

I don't know what I need to ask or do other than wait for my ACU appointment?

I have only just started to take my BBT.

I have been following the Slimming World Diet and I've lost a much needed 4 1/2 Stones so far!  
GP said this shouldn't have made a difference other than a Good one.

Any suggestions?


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Ann   

At your 1st appointment they will ask you all the questions, don't feel scared asking what's the way forward, they are usually very informative

Well done for losing 4 stone-that's a great acheivement   

Larkles
x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Lisa

 on the weight loss, you have done really well.

At your first appt they will just ask general questions about yours and your partners health. They may request further blood tests and that your DH has his   checked.

As far as I'm aware lack of ovulation can be helped by taking Clomid, but they may do some other checks to make sure your tubes are Ok before starting you on that.

Good luck with everything

Emma x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi lisa and welcome to the site 

Well done on losing 4 and a half stone thats fantastic!!

Emma has pretty much told u what to expect at the appointment - just general questions and will request further tests.

Good luck

Kate xx​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF Lisa
 on the weight loss as your GP says it can only be a good thing!

We have a starting out and diagnosis thread which may be helpful to you - I will leave the link
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0

As others have said - first appointments tend to be fairly informative anyway have a record of your cycles with you.

Wishing you lots of  &  that your journey is a short one - feel free to post on the boards and come say hello in the chatroom too 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi - and welcome!

I love the name Ann-ovulation    

congratulations on the weight loss, that's really good going.  As the others have said, first appointment will be questions and maybe some blood tests.  Obviously you're dieting, so you'll be fully up to speed on what to eat etc, but you can start looking at nutrition for conception, there's a great book by Zita West called Fertility and Conception, she tells you all about tx and preconception diet, exercise etc.  And you could investigate whether acupuncture would be a good route for you, many people use it during treatment for stress management and to help with conception - I'm a big fan.

good luck,
Claire x


----------



## LisaBerts (Sep 2, 2006)

Thank you ALL for taking time out to give me some information - will be taking a quick look at that nutrition book!!

Dizzi I will have look at starting out and diagnosis thread. I think it will be really helpful.


Thanks again.  Speak to you all soon.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Your Welcome 

Just be sure to come back to this thread and let us know how you get on  

Any Questions just ask!

~Dizzi~


----------



## LisaBerts (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi everyone

I know I haven't been on for a while.  I've been hiding trying to forget about IF.  It was all getting a bit much for me and I started to become a little depressed (side effects of Clomid).  Anyway back on track now and feeling much better about my situation.

Anyway I have just started back on FF and I don't seem to be able to get into the chat room.  Can anyone help?

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

sorry cant help

pop your question on technical support hun xxxxx

good luck xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Lisa
Welcome back hun, Ive merged your post today with your original thread,

To get into chat you will need to install the latest Java and clear your Cache all instructions are here
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=15792.0

~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Lisa, welcome back to FF. 
Hope you get the chat prblem sorted out soon.

C~x


----------



## LisaBerts (Sep 2, 2006)

Yep Thanks Girls!

I've had my computer re-built and it doesn't have the latest Java on!

Thanks


----------



## AJM30 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Lisa,
I just wanted to say Hi. Im being treated at St.James ACU too.

I had my first consultation there in January and they took my weight (big well done for losing so much) and filled in history of both me and DH. They referred me for various different tests, some blood tests and swabs and an up to date smear which i had done at my Drs and an HSG to see if your tubes are blocked. DH also had to give a sample for testing and blood. Its taken us 9 months from our first appointment to starting IVF ths cycle.
I hope they give you some answers. All the nurses and specialists ive seen are all really lovely and they try to answer your questions as they go along.
Who are you under? Im under Mrs Sharma.

Would be great to chat to you more seeing as we are being treated at the same place 
I always check the Yorkshire girls thread (maybe see you there?)
Take care Ali xx


----------

